# Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember


*Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....​*
Nachdem die Landesverbände in Baden-Württemberg über Jahrzehnte die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes verhindert hatten (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=332862#post332862), gibt es nun ein Licht am Horizont für die Angler in Baden-Württemberg.

Bei der Veranstaltung "Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2015“ (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196) kamen sowohl von Politik wie Verbandlern doch überraschende, und auch eindeutige Aussagen.

Wenn man sich als baden-württembergischer Angler daran erinnert, was die Landesverbände alles getan haben, um die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes zu verhindern und wer da alles schuld sein sollte, warum das Nachtangelverbot noch nicht abgeschafft wurde, dann wunderte einen die Aussage der Politik hier schon.

*Über alle Parteien war einhellig die Meinung:*
ES GIBT KEINEN RATIONALEN GRUND FÜR EIN NACHTANGELVERBOT

*Ebenso einhellig:*
Es gäbe schon lange kein Nachtangelverbot mehr, hätten die Landesverbände nicht immer signalisiert, dass die Angler ein Nachtangelverbot wünschen würden!

Aus dem Auditorium wurde dann Frau Schwarz von den Grünen gefragt, ob sie sich dann auch bei ihrem Minister Bonde für das abschaffen des Verbotes direkt einsetzen würde, Herr Schaaf von der SPD, warum die SPD erst wieder gegen die Abschaffung votierte, obwohl Finanzminister Nils Schmid ja auch klar gegen Nachtangelverbot wäre (siehe unser Videointerview: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519).

Aber auch Herr Reuther von der CDU bekam sein Fett weg, der hier bei den Anglern Honig saugen wollte mit einer klaren Positionierung vor allem gegen Grüne, aber auch gegen die SPD. Als er von Anglern gefragt wurde, wieso denn dann die 2 CDU-Vorgängerminister da nichts unternommen hätten.

Sowohl den anwesenden Politikern wie auch den Verbandsvertretern wurde hier klar, dass die tätigen Angler und Praktiker an der Basis doch "leicht anders ticken", als das Verbandler und Politiker bisher vielleicht so dachten. 

Präsident Oberacker vom Landesfischereiverband führte aus dem Auditorium noch aus, dass dieser nun aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes kämpfe und man im Fischereibeirat des Landes bereits eine Mehrheit für die Abschaffung habe.

Das wurde wohlwollend, aber auch mit großer Skepsis bei den Anglern aufgenommen, die ja in den letzten Jahrzehnten andere Erfahrungen mit den Verbänden gemacht hatten.

Da die Politik hier deutlich formulierte, dass die Verhinderung der Abschaffung bis dato ALLEINE an den Verbänden lag, sollte es bei einer wirklichen Hinwendung des Landesfischereiverbandes zu den Interessen der Angler kein Problem sein, das dann auch zügig umsetzen zu lassen.

Wir werden sehen und berichten........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

*Liebe Verbandler in B-W:*
Für Angler kämpfen wollen, heisst auch den Arsxx hochkriegen müssen!

Und sich nicht immer wegducken vor Politik, Behörden und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie!!

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf, ihr habt viel versaut.

Zeigt Führung und nehmt die Angler mit!

Ihr habt eine Chance mit der Fusion - nutzt sie oder geht unter wie der DAFV!!


----------



## RockRainer (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 
Aber wirklich glauben tue ich es eh erst wenn`s mal soweit ist. Weil jetzt stehen dann bald wieder Wahlen an und viel BlaBla... Hinterher weiß wieder niemand was und alle schieben sich weiter den schwarzen Peter zu. 

Danke jedenfalls für die Berichterstattung. 

Viel Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Wie gesagt, ich bin da auch mehr als skeptisch.

Aber es ist ein Anfang mit klaren und eindeutigen Aussagen nicht nur von der Politik, sondern auch von den Verbandlern, die ja bisher die Abschaffung verhindert hatten.


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

How much is the fish? Welche Kröte gilt es für eine Aufhebung zu schlucken? (Der) Baden-Würtemberg(er) ist ja nun nicht wirklich dafür bekannt, dass es irgendetwas ohne Gegenleistung gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Dazu wurde nichts angemerkt von der Politik - nur, dass es keine rationalen Gründe für das Nachtangelverbot gäbe..

Ob die Verbandler den Anglern wieder in den Rücken fallen, wird man abwarten müssen..


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Das wäre schön für meine gelbfüssigen Nachbarn, ich hoffe das es so kommt. Es ist ja längst überfällig.
Aber bei Andals Post bin ich auch dabei. Irgendetwas gilt es ja dafür einzutauschen. Würde mich wundern wenn das einfach so ohne gegenleistung über die Bühne geht. Aber wir werden sehen. Ist auf jedenfall mal die Erste positive Nachricht in diesem zusammenhang seit Jahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Naja, die Verbandler haben vielleicht doch gemerkt, dass sie was tun müssen - in B-W ist nur ca. die Hälfte der Vereine bei denen organisiert.

Und die Regierung in B-W (nicht die jetzige, CDU/FDP unter Teufel) wollte das ja schon mal abschaffen, was die Verbände verhindert hatten damals.

Vielleicht hats doch ein bissel Hirn in Verbandlerköppe geregnet?

Wobei man bei den Grünen IMMER aufpassen muss, solange die an der Regierung sind, da könnte durchaus noch was kommen...

DANN könnten die Verbanditen wirklich zeigen, wie ernst sie es meinen mit zukünftig Angler unterstützen..

Und ja, bei Politik wie Verbandlern bin auch ich grundsätzlich grundmißtrauisch - beide haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten für Angler zu vieles verbockt. 

Da sind eure Warnungen sehr gut!!!!.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Ich drück euch die Daumen. #6

Zum Glück haben wir hier kein Nachtangelverbot - wär ja auch noch schöner.#t


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ja, bei Politik wie Verbandlern bin auch ich grundsätzlich grundmißtrauisch - beide haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten für Angler zu vieles verbockt.



Wenn mir so einer einen "Guten Morgen" wünscht, schaue ich erst mal auf die Uhr, bevor ich vielleicht den Gruß erwidere.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



> How much is the fish? Welche Kröte gilt es für eine Aufhebung zu  schlucken? (Der) Baden-Würtemberg(er) ist ja nun nicht wirklich dafür  bekannt, dass es irgendetwas ohne Gegenleistung gibt.


Wenn sich wirklich etwas verändern sollte, was ich nicht glaube, nur weil sich ein kleines Widerstandsnest (Linkenheim) zu Wort meldete, dann ist genau dies berechtigte Frage.
"How much ist the fish?"
Vielleicht so, kein Nachtangelverbot mehr, ausgenommen die FFH Gewässer (ca.90 %!).
So lange Grün in BW regiert, ist diese Variante höchst wahrscheinlich!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Wie gesagt:

Entweder die BW-Verbandler *MACHEN *konkret und zeitnah was, oder ich halte die weiterhin für Steinzeit-Kuscher.

So einfach ist das. *DIE *sind am Zug und sonst gar niemand.

Sollen bloß nicht auf die Idee kommen, irgendwie beleidigt rumzuheulen, weil man sie nicht mag.

Denn das kommt ja definitiv nicht von ungefähr, dass die bei einem komplett unten durch sind.

Selten jemand gesehen, der jahrzehntelang dermaßen nachhaltig am eigenen Mies-Image und Nicht-Gemochtwerden arbeitet.

Ohne konkrete Handlungsbeweise für den angeblichen Gesinnungswandel geht daher und darum überhaupt gar nix.

Wenn die also wollen, dass man sie mit anderen Augen sieht, gibt's da nur eins: Kräftigst anstrengen. Und das nicht nur irgendwie wischiwaschi-verbal, denn von Gelaber kann sich niemand was kaufen.

Und das zudem so, dass nicht erst unsere Enkel da was von haben/erleben.

________________________

Die Politik weiß ja nun sozusagen auch endlich mal offiziell Bescheid.

Und mit irgendwelchen "Gegenleistungen" läuft da mal überhaupt nix.

Warum auch, wenn es sogar nach Meinung der Grün-Tante keinerlei rationale Argumente gegen Nachtangeln gibt.

Wenn da dann wieder gegenüber dem sogenannten Naturschutz (der erstmal Ideologien schützt und erst danach was anderes) usw. gekuscht werden sollte, isses dieselbe Suppe - nur eben anders gelagert.

Es wurden genug "Kompromisse" (konkret: feiges Reindrückenlassen bzw. widerlicherweise sogar vorauseilendes "Entgegenkommen" ohne den Versuch der Gegenwehr) gemacht.

Wer von vorn herein dermaßen feige ist und dies auch noch offen zu erkennen gibt, braucht sich nicht wundern, dass der Gegner immer frecher und übermütiger wird.

Und somit leichtes bzw. immer leichteres Spiel hat.

Der sogenannte Naturschutz muss einfach mal deutlich merken, dass er keinen Alleinbestimmungsanspruch hat.

Echte (!!!) Naturschützer sind kooperationsbereit und Argumenten Anderer zugänglich. Weil die genau wissen, dass sklavisch-hirnloses Befolgen von Ideologien genau nirgendwohin führt.

Sowie, dass Naturschutz ungleich Tierschutz und Tierschutz ungleich Tier-Rechtlertum ist.

_______________________

Wie gesagt: 

* Sogar der Grünen-Tante zufolge spricht offenbar und offiziell nichts rational (!!!) gegen Nachtangeln. *

Insofern sollten deren Naturschutzfreunde mal ganz brav ihre  Klappe halten:

Denn deren sogenannte "Argumente" sind im selben Moment völlig hinfällig geworden, wenn sogar die "oberste politische BW-Schützerinstanz" in Form der grünen Regierungspartei öffentlich dem Nachtangeln eine Unbedenklichkeit bescheinigt.

Also gibt's da genau null ideologisch-weltenheilandisch motivierte Gegenleistung von irgendwelchen Restschützern zu verlangen. 

*Denn ideologisch-weltenheilandisch ohne Zulassen anderer Argumente ist* *100 % IRRATIONAL* (da Glauben statt Denken, auch Alleindeutungsanspruch bzw. Unfehlbarkeit genannt).

_________________________________

Darum: Schluss mit dem verdammten "alleinheiligen" Ökoterror und dessen übertriebenen Aussperrungspraktiken usw. 

Urban-weltfremde Edelfernglasglotzer, Krötenküsser, Reformhauskäufe-Angeber und verbohrte Juchtenkäferstreichler mit Gewissen-durch-Spenden-beruhigendem Exklusivanspruch müssen endlich mal in ihre Schranken gewiesen werden. Und das nachhaltig (um mal beim Modewort zu bleiben).

____________________________

Kein vernünftiger Mensch, der gerne draußen ist, hat was gegen echten (!!!) Naturschutz (Müll im Wald, ausufernde Komplettverbauung, No-Limits-Ausbeutung, Gen-Monokulturinvasion in der Landwirtschaft usw. braucht wirklich keine Sau). Insbesondere, wenn er selbst seit seiner Kindheit inmitten der Natur wohnt und diese sehr schätzt.

Wohl aber gegen gezieltes Fernhalten/Aussperren/etc. von der Natur durch weltfremde Besserwisseraffen, die die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben.

Noch inbesonderer, wenn gleichzeitig im Hintergrund trittbrettfahrend anhängwillige Pöter-Köter belfern, denen es per se gar nicht um die Natur geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn mir so einer einen "Guten Morgen" wünscht, schaue ich erst mal auf die Uhr, bevor ich vielleicht den Gruß erwidere.


Die mussten sich von mir auch einiges anhören, einige Kameraden haben schon geschaut, als ich nach der Veranstaltung draussen mit Präsi und GF geklartextet habe........
Für die sind Funktionäre hat immer oft immer noch jemand, vor dem man zuerst mal Respekt haben sollte.

Ich habe klar gemacht, dass sie sich den Respekt nach Jahrzehnten Angler ärgern erst wieder verdienen müssen.

Und dass auch eine Entschuldigung vom Verband  fürs Versagen auch der jetzt fusionierten Vorgängerverbände durchaus als erster Schritt angebracht wäre..

Wir werden sehen..........................


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



> Für die sind Funktionäre hat immer oft immer noch jemand, vor dem man zuerst mal Respekt haben sollte.


Sag ich doch, das ist zum großen Teil auch ein massives Mentalitätsproblem - mit universell obrigkeitshöriger Bück-Büttelei (plus weitestmöglichem Spreizen) geht da gar nix.

Ein gewählter Funktionär hat im Sinne der von ihm Vertretenen zu handeln - denn dafür wird er gewählt. Tut er das nicht, hat er zu gehen. Will er nicht gehen, wird er entsorgt.

So einfach ist das (bzw. sollte es zumindest theoretisch sein). 

Mit Kuscher-Mentalität und "Ahhhh, ohhhh, der hohe Herr, gehorsamster Diener" hat man da von vorn herein verloren.

Titel, Posten usw. sind Schall und Rauch - kein Grund, jemand gleich auf ex bis zum Anschlag in den Hintern zu kriechen, nur weil eventuell "Dr." etc. vor dem Namen steht.

Kaiserlich-Preußen ist offenbar nur in streng historischer Hinsicht passé - devotes, anbiederndes Kriechertum nebst fetten Schleimspuren in dessen Tradition offenbar nicht. Insbesondere hier in BW.

Was zählt und Respekt bringt, ist ausschließlich die konkrete Leistung.

Alles andere ist komplett irrelevant - egal ob dem Namen nach zufällig Geheimrat, Papst, Generalkonsul, Konteradmiral, Bundesvizehundefänger oder Oberaufseher in der Pappmaché-Produktion.

Wer nicht mal seinen eigenen Funktionären und/oder anderen Luschen bei Bedarf kräftig in den Hintern treten kann, kann das bei ungleich härteren Gegnern (z. B. Pöter) gleich zweimal nicht.

________________________________________

Soweit die schöne bzw. reine (!!!) Theorie zu einer blühenden Widerstandslandschaft. Denn:

Dies kann real jedoch selbstverständlich nur etwas im möglichst großen Kollektiv bringen - reine Einzelkämpfer haben da so gut wie keine Chance und werden mangels Support dann selbst als Rebellen entsorgt. Stehen dann komplett handlungsunfähig im Off.

Wie in der Schule, wenn alle zu Recht übern unfairen Lehrer mosern - aber wenn's dann um den konkreten Marsch zum Schulleiter oder andere Widerrede geht, wird massenhaft gekniffen. Da isses dann auf einmal doch nicht mehr so schlimm.

Da reißt der Einzelne genauso wenig. Und hält dann verständlicherweise irgendwann selbst auch die Klappe, um sich nicht selbst komplett zu demontieren.

Denn dann tritt bis auf massive eigene Nachteile keinerlei Änderung ein. Alles für die Katz

--> z. B. bringt vereinsinterne Einzelrandale in puncto Angeln wenig, wenn es sich dann für den Einzelrandalierer ganz ausgeangelt hat (weil er dann ausm Verein fliegt und woanders nicht mehr reinkommt etc.).

Da besteht zweifellos ein gewisses Dilemma zwischen Aufbegehren und Erdulden - eine Vorab-Berechnung der realistischen Chancen unter Einschätzung der konkreten Situation ist da definitiv nötig. 

Sonst schießt man sich nur selbst in den Fuß, ohne irgend etwas bewirkt zu haben.

Da ist persönlicher "passiver Widerstand" (z. B. in Form von "Umgehungstaktiken" bei kryptisch formulierten Schwachsinnsregeln) etc. oftmals intelligenter, wenn man irgendeine Freakshow nicht mitmachen will.

Macht bekommt halt nur Angst, wenn sie es mit (widerstandsbereit intern gleichgesinnten) Massen zu tun bekommt. Wenn die Masse kuscht, ist daher kaum etwas bis nix zu machen.

Insofern gilt es parallel, in Hirnen den allgemeinen Widerstandswillen zu Ungunsten des vorauseilenden Kriechertums zu steigern.


----------



## Smanhu (9. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Also ganz ehrlich...... Ich glaub da nicht dran. Bevor die das Nachtangeln hier wieder erlauben, schwimmen weisse Haie im Rhein.


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, so von Boulette zu Spätzle:
Seid Ihr so grundsätzlich anders gestrickt, als der Rest der Welt, mal abgesehen von den Weisswürschten, aber die haben das ja schon gelockert?
Bei uns gibt es ja auch das eine oder andere Gewässer, wo des Nachtens nicht geangelt werden darf, aber grundsätzlich, bei den Verbandsgewässern in jedem Fall, bei Fischern sehr oft, ist das Nachtangeln gestattet oder als Zusatzoption möglich.
Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, gerade jetzt, um spätestens 1800 vom Wasser gehen zu müssen.
Kann ja auch sein, dass viele Angler bei Euch dann eher in die Nachbarbundesländer oder in das Ausland gehen ?
Widerstand gab es doch schon lange und wenn man dann liest, das die Verbanditen maßgeblich an diesen Umständen Schuld haben , will mir eigentlich nicht in den Kopf.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



> Seid Ihr so grundsätzlich anders gestrickt, als der Rest der Welt


Ja.

Das ist - Achtung Gebetsmühle - ein massives Mentalitätsproblem.

Spießer-Stierheit, Brückenpfeiler im Hintern, Kriechen in denselben und steinzeithirnlicher "Heiligkeitsanspruch" sind hier Generalprogramm - nicht nur beim Angeln. Gepaart mit heftiger Missgunst und krank überzogener Leistungsdenke.

Die Typen hier WOLLEN das so, finden die geil. Warum, ist mir komplett schleierhaft.

Halte ich für absolut un-erstrebenswert und hab das noch nie gemocht.


----------



## Hezaru (9. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Nachtangelverbot gabs in Bayern ja auch mal, aber es ist sehr schön ohne. Und ich sehe keinen Nachteil. Die wollen können gehen, die Schwarzangler juckts eh nicht. Der Wels ist in Bayern zum Abschuss freigegeben, das geht nur Nachts. Ich hoffe und wünsche euch das es abgeschafft wird. Ist ne geile Angelei. 
Aber glauben tu ich es erst wenn es of. Bestätigt ist#6


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Der Verband will den Antrag am Freitag den 20. 11. 2015 auf der Fischereibeiratssitzung im Ministerum stellen.
Rein rechtlich hat der Fischereibeirat nichts zu bestimmen oder zu beschließen.
Der Beirat hat ein Anhörungsrecht beim Ministerium. Sonst nix.
In dem Beirat sitzen ca. 5 Angelpräsidenten oder Vizepräsidenten. 
1 Vertreter der Berufsfischer und Teichwirte.
1 Vertreter der Bodenseebesatzkommission (die sind insgesam ca. 6 Leute)
1 Vertreter der anderen Naturschutzverbände ( NabuTante)
1 Vertreter der Landwirtschaft
1 Vertreter des Gemeindetags ( der hatte Bedenken um die Nachtruhe der Anwohner an den Gewässern)
Dann sitzen da 2-3 vom Ministerium und hören sich an was der Beirat sagt oder für Wünsche hat.
Vermutlich machen die 3 dann hinterher schickschnackschnuck und wer verliert muss den Antrag der Angler dem jäzornig wirkenden, ungelerneten (kein erlernter Beruf,kein abgeschlossenes Studium, Berufsgrüner) und cholerisch wirkenden grünen Minister Bonde überbringen. (Aus Insider Kreisen wurde mir gesagt, angeblich tobt er ab und an in seinem Büro umher und schreit herum. Die Quelle scheint mir vertrauenswürdig zu sein, so unglaublich dies auch klingt.)
Der setzt sich dann seinen Freund Andre Baumann (Nabu Vorsitzender BW) auf den Schoss und berät sich mit dem und setzt dann dessen Meinung um.
Schön wenn es doch anders kommt und wir Nachts angeln dürfen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> 1 Vertreter des Gemeindetags ( der hatte Bedenken um die Nachtruhe der Anwohner an den Gewässern)



Dann bekämpft er zum Wohle der Anwohner doch bestimmt auch weitaus(da real) störendere Lärmquellen?

Falls nicht,sollte er die Anwohner nicht ungefragt vor seinen ideologischen Karren spannen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich hat der Fischereibeirat nichts zu bestimmen oder zu beschließen.
> Der Beirat hat ein Anhörungsrecht beim Ministerium. Sonst nix.


Richtig!

Und wenn der LFV-BW bzw. seine Vorgänger bis dato da immer sagten, Angler wollen nachts ja nicht angeln, kann also bleiben, das Verbot, da wars doch klar, dass sich nix ändert. 
Wenn das dann der Beitrat so abnickt und der Politik weiter geben kann, haben die auch keine Veranlassung sich damit zu beschäftigen - anglerfeindliche Lobbyarbeit.................

Wenn JETZT aktuell der Verband behauptet, seine Einstellung geändert zu haben und aktiv für die Abschaffung des Verbotes zu kämpfen UND eine Mehrheit im Fischereibeirat zu haben, dann erkenne ich das zuerst mal an.

Und ja, auch ich habe weiter meine Zweifel, angesichts der jahrzehntelangen Anglerfeindlichkeit und Inkompetenz der B-W-Verbände:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da die Politik hier deutlich formulierte, dass die Verhinderung der Abschaffung bis dato ALLEINE an den Verbänden lag, sollte es bei einer wirklichen Hinwendung des Landesfischereiverbandes zu den Interessen der Angler kein Problem sein, das dann auch zügig umsetzen zu lassen.
> 
> Wir werden sehen und berichten........


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Man glaubt es kaum:
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/posts/1065381906825755


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Aber manche Kommentare zum Haare raufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Dazu von mir kein Kommentar


----------



## Burney (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Wie lange kann sowas dauern? Wie gut sind die Chancen, das durchzusetzen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Wenns der LFV machen will?
Daaaaaaas kaaaaaan bei deren "Kompetenz" gaaaaaanz lange dauern....

Wenn die Politik begreift, was für Luschen das im Verband sind und die das einfach machen:
Ganz schnell...


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber manche Kommentare zum Haare raufen.


angeln nur noch von 07:30-13:00, zwei stunden mittagspause, logo, dann wieder von 15:00 bis 18:30.
ab wassertemperaturen von unter 5° und über 16° ist ebenfalls sense, zu viel stress für die fische, auch logo.


----------



## Smanhu (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber manche Kommentare zum Haare raufen.



Ja, definitiv! Wenn man sich dann auch den Senf, den der LV-Schreiberling dazu abgibt anschaut, sieht das so aus als wäre selbiger auch nicht davon überzeugt das Verbot aufzuheben.
Denn wenn jemand voll und ganz hinter diesem Vorhaben stehen würde, würden da ganz andere Antworten kommen. 
Aber das hört sich eher so an als "müsste" der LV da halt jetzt mal was tun weil wohl doch immer mehr der unteren "Stufen" denen da oben Feuer machen!
Ich glaub das mit der Aufhebung erst, wenns 100% besiegelt ist und daran glaub ich bei den Heinis hier in BW nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Vielleicht hilft das was?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310513


----------



## Smanhu (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*

Da muss man erstmal schauen was daraus wird. Schön wärs natürlich wenn die nen Durchmarsch machen könnten und die alten Betonköppe vom Thron stürzen würden. Man wird es sehen!
 Nach allem was ich hier schon erleben durfte und gegen Mauern gerannt bin, glaub ich hier in BW an nix mehr.
 So viele Vollhonks gibt es glaub ich in ganz D nicht. Die haben sich hier alle konzentriert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich hier schon erleben durfte und gegen Mauern gerannt bin, glaub ich hier in BW an nix mehr.
> So viele Vollhonks gibt es glaub ich in ganz D nicht. Die haben sich hier alle konzentriert.




Naja, gibt schon noch ein paar.
Die Verräter aus Brandenburg und Bayern
Die Umfaller vom Rheinischen
Die Schlappschwänze aus Hessen
Die Honigmangelernährten ausm Norden (LSFV-SH und Weser-Ems)
Die Anglerfeinde aus Sachsen-Anhalt
Die Hamburger Chaostruppe...

beliebig fortzusetzen....

Da ist der LSFV-B-W nur einer von vielen..


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Die Abschaffung naht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, gibt schon noch ein paar.
> Die Verräter aus Brandenburg und Bayern
> Die Umfaller vom Rheinischen
> Die Schlappschwänze aus Hessen
> ...




Thema hier: Nachtangelverbot BW.

Verräter, Umfaller, Schlappschwänze, Honigmangelernährten, Anglerfeinde & Chaostruppe der anderen Bundesländer... sind sicherlich nicht Schuld ....an den momentanen Angelbedingungen in BW!

Bitte weniger Off-Topic! Danke.

PS: möge dieser Unsinn in BW schnell ein Ende haben. Aber nur schwätzen und wenig machen... naja, die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


Gruß Jörg


----------

